# tip up help



## mrw2713 (Mar 30, 2014)

I just purchased my first set of tip ups. I got the frabill dawg bone, I strung them with 75yds of 40lb braided tip up line. My question is how (if possible) do you set the "drag" or tension on the spool? Seems that the smallest fish will unspool it quick! Another question I have is what Bait, hook, rig should I use? Should I use a mono leader with braid? I'm mainly targeting pan fish and saugeye in ponds and upgrounds. Like I said these are my first tip ups so any tips and pointers will be helpful! Thanks.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Normally, tip ups are not used for bluegill, but for larger species including perch and an occasional crappie along with pike & eyes.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I use my tip ups for mostly northern pike. I catch LMB and walleyes on them too sometimes.
I use a barrel swivel then 30# big game mono, about 8'. Then a treble hook. I'll attach a large split shot 2' above the hook. We use sucker minnows or large shiners. I've never lost a pike due to biting through the line and I don't use steel leaders, I think they look to obvious to wary fish.
I always try to buy the biggest minnows that the bait store has. I caught a 6# LMB on a 9" shiner one time. 
Set your tip up about 2' above the tops of the weeds, if your bait gets wrapped up in sea weed it won't get hit.
Good luck!


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I believe that tip ups are only supposed to freespool. So when you see the flag you run over and slowly pull in line and set the book as soon as you feel resistance.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

If you want to use tip-ups for panfish, get a jawjacker or other tip-up that holds an actual rod and will set the hook when the fish bite. I have a couple of traditional tip-ups that i set out and usually only ever catch cats on them.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

To set the tension on those I believe you turn the little silver bar on the top down against the spring while holding the spool, that is how other frabills work. I catch gills all the time on ponds but they will wear ya out chasing flags !! Set em light for gills and heavy for walleyes.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I like to put a bobber stop knot on mine so when you set your depth using a weight or setting em with your flasher, you will always know your depth to reset without checking again. simply set the knot on top of water, also is a visual if you have finiky biters too, watch the stop move around and you just pick line up and twitch it, works a lot of times, kinda buyin a bite ! I have 6 schooley poles with spring bobbers on em if you like gill fishing, they're the bomb, 6 new ones 35.00


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I have used tip ups for perch and crappie, the success rate is 50 percent at best...perch love to run with a small minnow but you must get to it quick they will drop it. Crappie just sit there and lunch on the minnow, some times without tripping the flag. My best rig consists of 5 foot of flurocarbon line after the dacron. Small single hook....4 inches up a split shot and if you want to get fancy right above the split shot out a small silver or gold Colorado blade...as the minnow swims it causes the blade to make subtle flashes...it can make a difference.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

westbranchbob said:


> I have used tip ups for perch and crappie, the success rate is 50 percent at best...perch love to run with a small minnow but you must get to it quick they will drop it. Crappie just sit there and lunch on the minnow, some times without tripping the flag. My best rig consists of 5 foot of flurocarbon line after the dacron. Small single hook....4 inches up a split shot and if you want to get fancy right above the split shot out a small silver or gold Colorado blade...as the minnow swims it causes the blade to make subtle flashes...it can make a difference.


I like that idea and I may give that a try


----------



## mrw2713 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone these are all very helpful tips! I'm hoping to make it out in the next couple days to give them a try.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Best advice is to consider purchasing an Automatic Fisherman or Jawjacker if your not happy with the tip ups for panfish. The tip ups will work for Saugeye though. I have 2 tip ups and will probably never use them again after purchasing 6 Automatic Fisherman.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually run tip ups once per year for a large mouth day
We set them out and fish for panfish. Best day was 50 bass. They just run with it. Fun day when you catch one and have another going off.


----------

